# Catfish Chum



## vinnyv99 (Mar 13, 2010)

Going catfishing on Conroe in a few days . Was looking for good store bought catfish chum. Don't really want to make it (call me lazy) rather just get it from a store. Can anyone give me any ideas on what they have used and where to get it. Thanks for your help hopefully I can put some meat in the freezer. Thanks and Good fishing


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Get some range cubes from tractor supply or any feed store. They work great year round


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ducktracker said:


> Get some range cubes from tractor supply or any feed store. They work great year round


And they don't stink and store well and only about 10 bucks for 50#


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Ducktracker said:


> Get some range cubes from tractor supply or any feed store. They work great year round


How long does it take for catfish to start showing up?
Does this work well in both lakes and rivers?


----------



## vinnyv99 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey thanks I have heard about that before , I guess I forgot . Thanks I will give it ago see what happens .


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Soured milo also works great and is cheap


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Seems to work in about 30 minutes


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I just boughty a fifty lb of milo for 14 dollars. Though it will last through the fall. Not a bad deal.


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

Ducktracker said:


> Get some range cubes from tractor supply or any feed store. They work great year round





Dtrojcak said:


> How long does it take for catfish to start showing up?
> Does this work well in both lakes and rivers?





Ducktracker said:


> Seems to work in about 30 minutes


Results may vary.

I've used range cubes numerous times and have yet to catch a catfish when I have cubes out. I have always just tossed out a small bag whenever I get to my hole.


----------



## vinnyv99 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Good / Bad night*

Well thanks for the help . Went to Conroe last night with one of my daughters and brought home 8 good size catfish. Could of had more but missed a lot of good strikes (not complaining). We used the range cubes as suggested and punch bait in about 6 to 3 feet of water. Over all we had a good night UNTIL we tried to leave about 2:30 in the morning. Couldn't get the boat to start and had to get towed in NOT CHEAP, but was happy they were there . AGAIN THANKS FOR THE HELP, gottta get the boat running to get out there again .


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the boat but glad things worked out and you caught fish.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

vinnyv99 said:


> Over all we had a good night UNTIL we tried to leave about 2:30 in the morning. Couldn't get the boat to start and had to get towed in NOT CHEAP, but was happy they were there . AGAIN THANKS FOR THE HELP, gottta get the boat running to get out there again .


I bought an 14' flat bottom with a '76 Johnson 35hp. 
The first thing I added to the boat was a trolling motor. I'll make it back to the trailer with it if I have too. 
Plus it makes it easier running trot lines.


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*Chum*

*When I was young I can remember trout lining with dad he would get cotton seed cake from the feed store and put in a burlap bag one on each end and one in the middle. We always had a mess of catfish on the lines.*
*Did not seem to take long to take effect. He also used it for crappie, tied it to the willow tree he sank off edges of channels in the bottom of Sam Rayburn. I remember marking the hole on the old â€œgraphâ€ reel to reel with heat sensitive paper. That was a long time back!*


----------

